# Huffy Thunder Road #4 and other Huffy numbered Thunder Roads



## jrcarz (Jul 8, 2020)

Looking for nice Condition bike that's complete with Number Plates attached. P.M. me or call or text to 847-401-1332. I have attached a pic. of what it looks like
Thanks


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 15, 2020)

Any interest in this one ... not sure if its Huffy thunder ? Obviously i can get you more pictures if level of interest warrants doing so 
Bob


----------



## mongeese (Oct 16, 2020)

@garthbrooks


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 16, 2020)

And the lightning strikes ....


----------



## mongeese (Oct 16, 2020)

Berrn derr derrn


----------



## Caddis (Jun 17, 2021)

Just picked this up. Quick wipe down should clean up nicely. Looks all original, interested?


----------



## TMars#178 (Sep 29, 2022)

To whom it may concern,
   Do you still have this bike? If so how much would you take? I am very interested .
thanks Tom


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 29, 2022)

TMars#178 said:


> To whom it may concern,
> Do you still have this bike? If so how much would you take? I am very interested .
> thanks Tom



Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 29, 2022)

jrcarz I think your thread is getting hijacked.


----------

